
Ask HN: Review my startup - hammadnasir
Nowadays, people post almost everything happening in and around their life on various social-media platforms.
So, I am working on an AI assistant which will return more personalized results by searching for user queries in user&#x27;s, user&#x27;s friends&#x27;, local and global social-media posts.<p>For example if you want to know whether your friend would be going to that party or not, you can ask this assistant and it will search for his&#x2F;her social-media posts and will return with relevant results (after taking user&#x27;s permission) or if you just felt an earthquake you can ask this assistant and it will search for relevant posts in your friends&#x27; as well as local social-media posts.<p>Please let me know your feedback and further suggestions like should I develop a standalone app or should I integrate this with services like Alexa and Google home?
======
x2398dh1
Link to demo?

~~~
hammadnasir
no demo available yet... sorry!

